# Any RBR'ers riding the Princeton Event on Saturday?



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

Interested to see what kind of turn-out they get with the new format and date


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

We have almost 900 registered for the Rev Ramble tomorrow starting in Madison. Has not been around as long as the annual Princeton Event, but MAFW but on a great ride. Family ride plus distances up to 102 miles.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

Bee-an-key said:


> We have almost 900 registered for the Rev Ramble tomorrow starting in Madison. Has not been around as long as the annual Princeton Event, but MAFW but on a great ride. Family ride plus distances up to 102 miles.


The Freewheelers picked a crowded date for this. I preferred the August option. I have not ridden the Rev Ramble, as it's a little to far away from South Jersey for me


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Bee-an-key said:


> We have almost 900 registered for the Rev Ramble tomorrow starting in Madison. Has not been around as long as the annual Princeton Event, but MAFW but on a great ride. Family ride plus distances up to 102 miles.


I'm one of them. :thumbsup: This is a great ride to open up the season for me, although I wish they'd bring back the end of ride BBQ.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

The turnout for the PE was pretty light despite good weather. There were a lot of cycling events that day (Revolutionary Ramble, Ride for Autism, Cory's Ride) plus the ACS Bike-A-Thon the next day. They should really look at a better date for next year or maybe just go back to August


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

The Princeton event has traditionally been a different date for years. Someone can correct me if I am wrong, I have never had the pleasure but riding it. Been around a million years if I recall. The Ramble is in the 11 year and as best I recall it started on a date that no one else was using.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

Bee-an-key said:


> The Princeton event has traditionally been a different date for years. Someone can correct me if I am wrong, I have never had the pleasure but riding it. Been around a million years if I recall. The Ramble is in the 11 year and as best I recall it started on a date that no one else was using.


I don't know how long its being going but I have ridden the event 23 times. It used to be the first Saturday in August. They did not explain why they moved it (maybe too many complaints about the heat?) but it maybe wasn't such a good idea


----------

